# Playlists



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys building a split tube stereo this week or next.

Lookin for good music to add to my muddin playlist. Feel free to share yours. 

Here's it so far

Monster - Skillet
Where the river flows - collective soul
I will not bow - breaking Benjamin 
Two weeks - all that remains
11:11 - seasons after
Bring me down - pillar
Frontline - pillar
Dragonfly - shamans harvest
Face the pain - stemm
Cry little sister - seasons after
Ready to roll - tracenine
Kickin up mud - the lacs
Kick it in the sticks - Brantley Gilbert
Lollipop - framing Hanley
All over me - drowning pool
Broken - soundstem







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i just hit the shuffle and let it choose between the 1,000 songs!!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya. I got a buddy about to load about 3500 songs to my ipod. Shuffle ftw!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

shuffle - FTW! - I do have a few playlists though, keeps the music in theme for when I'm feeling rowdy or when I'm just chillin. 

Nothing on that list from Colt Ford? - need to fix that.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Hell on wheels-Brantley Gilbert.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

another good Brantley Gilbert - Drinkin beer


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Five Finger Death Punch- remember everything


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gotta have the classic.... Colt ford- muddigger


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> another good Brantley Gilbert - Drinkin beer


 
Yeah some Gilbert is good but I like to have a lil Frank Foster in there to, check him out on youtube (rowdy reputation song).


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cowboy up- dry county
Rolling like a *******- jawga boyz


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Kickin up mud, The Lacs.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jb and The Moonshine Band- Sticker peck out, I'm Down, Perfect Girl.
Sunny Ledfurd
Jake Owen- Apple Pie Moonshine
Luke Bryan- Tailgate and Tanlines (entire album)


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Muddy roads- Jawga boyz
Muddy for weeks- Jawga boyz
Chasing a buck- bottleneck
Riding high- Jawga boyz..
Them jawga boyz have some good songs.. check em out


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya i like em, cant find any to download tho, all ive seen has been youtube


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you can buy them on itunes. I was unable to find them too. I just bought rolling like a ******* on itunes 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a app in the app store called "Jawga boyz". you can stream there music and see where the next concert is


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

rollin like a red neck-Jawga boyz
cant see my paint job-Jawga boyz


----------

